# Provider erlaubt keine Erotikbanner - kann man diesen Punkt ignorieren ?



## uupS (9. April 2004)

Hi,
ich überlege, meinen Provider zu wechseln und meine Seite bei http://www.domainfactory.de hosten zu lassen, da die günstiger sind.

Nun schreiben die in ihren AGB, daß keine Verlinkung oder Bannerwerbung zu Erotikseiten erlaubt ist. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob man tatsächlich abgemahnt wird (oder noch Schlimmeres), wenn man dennoch zu Erotikseiten verlinkt ?

Alternativ bieten die zwar auch Accounts für Seiten mit erotischem Inhalt an, aber der ist teurer als dort, wo ich gerade bin ... außerdem ist meine Seite http://www.uups-peinlich.de keine Erotikseite ...  


Die AGB von Domainfactory: 
7.3 Die vom Server abrufbaren Inhalte, gespeicherte Daten, eingeblendete Banner sowie die, bei der Eintragung in Suchmaschinen verwendeten Schlüsselwörter dürfen nicht gegen gesetzliche Verbote, die guten Sitten oder Rechte Dritter (insbesondere Marken, Namens- und Urheberrechte) verstoßen. Dem Kunden ist es dabei ausdrücklich nicht gestattet pornographische Inhalte sowie auf Gewinnerzielung gerichteten Leistungen anzubieten oder anbieten zu lassen, die pornographische oder erotische Inhalte (z. B. Nacktbilder, Peepshows etc.) zum Gegenstand haben. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn die Inhalte auf einem anderen Server als dem des Anbieters abgelegt sind und nur mittels einer über den Anbieter registrierten Domain bzw. Subdomain oder Unleitung erreicht werden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. April 2004)

Wenn du keine Abmahnung, etc. möchtest, nimmst du entweder das entsprechend teurere Paket, bleibst bei deinem Anbieter oder suchst dir noch einen anderen.


----------



## uupS (11. April 2004)

Danke, ich werde meine Kündigung beim alten zurücknehmen.


----------

